# Network Speed Test / Hub Stress Test



## ITMarcus (Jul 7, 2006)

I am using a hub (Switch-able hub) on my network but I am looking at replacing this with a newer model because it is a vital part of the network with a lot of data going through it. Before purchasing a number of these new hubs I would like to stress test one and see how it will perform. I have done ping tests and used QCheck to test the through put but ideally I would like to use something that works the hub harder giving me more accurate results.

Do you know of any freeware/shareware software that I can use to test the speed \ throughput of the network going through the hub? 

Maybe some software that can transfer large amounts of data from one PC to another PC record the performance?

Hope this makes some sense. :grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you can simply transfer a large amount of data to/from the server using standard Windows facilities. Time it with a stopwatch.

There are lots of network test packages, but I don't really use any of them, so I don't know that I can actually make a recommendation.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I hope you don't count on that speedtest for accuracy. This is my speed from a reputable speed test site.



Here's the speed from your site. I'm glad I don't really that that performance.


----------

